# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] Blade and Soul Bot?

## DoichinMitrev

Anyone know anything about a bot for Blade and Soul? 

Blade and soul (a new MMO) just came out in EU and NA and it's pretty cool and popular. It can be played for free after 19 January 2016.

----------


## ky05m

This is relevant to my interests

----------


## tezzarist

i know there are bots in kr but havnt seen any for na yet i would love to see a rotation bot for it

----------


## Pilux

New servers are popping up this game is getting more and more popular, we need a bot!

----------


## viperbot

MMOViper is working on one. Trying to get one out this weekend.

----------


## Pebyoghmoob

Can't wait to try it =)

----------


## chihiro

Woot NIce.
Will the bot be able to run in the background?

Dumb Question. This weekend as 23-24 or THis weekend as next?

----------


## alanhu95

> MMOViper is working on one. Trying to get one out this weekend.


Can't wait to try out. Let us know when it comes out.

----------


## $aitama

Isnt it hard to do a bot thats undetectable from bns? they got safeguard and all that stuff..

----------


## Xcesiuss

> Isnt it hard to do a bot thats undetectable from bns? they got safeguard and all that stuff..



You can simply just disable GameGuard with a DLL, lots of modders do it.

----------


## viperbot

Bot is coming along quite nicely. Doing some tweaks, should have something to show hopefully tomorrow.

----------


## Darius1337

> Bot is coming along quite nicely. Doing some tweaks, should have something to show hopefully tomorrow.


Hey, will your bot Autolevel? Like doing Quests?

----------


## Justice13

> Bot is coming along quite nicely. Doing some tweaks, should have something to show hopefully tomorrow.


nice! looking forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## deathleecher22

viperbot: Can you tell us what this bot can do? 

1. Can it do Quests and auto run and do it auto AFK.
2. Can it Grind mobs?
3. Can i grind instances for gold?

What can it do  :Smile:

----------


## viperbot

Its a process... First, it will just grind mobs. Should be able to go in/out of a instanced cave and kill and pick up drops.

But people have asked to add in gathering, and crafting.. gotta take some time to really good. So once released, people can start making requests...

I just finally today got it barely running. Need to tweak it now...

----------


## chihiro

Will you post a link when its Done?
I am waiting for the bot to come out even if its need alot of fixes ect. to become a member of mmoviper

----------


## Zestro

Some areas for you to test run your bot in terms of difficulty:

Easy:
1. Just a blanket one here: Any high density lvl 42 or lower instance (not dungeon). An example of this would be: Jackal's Dig / Vulture's Dig in Cinderlands. This is most likely the best place to test your bot. 

Normal:
1. Blackram Narrows 6-man dungeon (this will most likely be the most requested "script" if you can release bot with only this script, it will get a lot of attention.)
2. Any high density open world area in Moonwater Plains region. Usually get 30-40 copper per mob kill here, adds up really fast.


Hard but doable:
1. Dreadtide Arena - Saphire Basin
2. 24 man Raid E. Supply Chain mobs, not bosses.


If you need more info on some good spots let me know, or if you need some insight into classes etc. I don't mind helping you test if you need it but I'm sure you have plenty of playtesters on your site (I used to have a lifetime sub to your FF14 bot, but for some odd reason my account was deleted, i never bothered trying to get it back since i quit FF14 :P)

----------


## viperbot

Almost ready... Doing some final tweaks, and making everything work in the background.

So far, it is ONLY a grind and loot bot. Will start taking requests once that part is out for other abilities and features you may want. Ie 6 man, etc, mass aoe, etc, harvesting, crafting, whatever...  :Smile:

----------


## deadlybot

Will it be ready tomorrow ? Is it going to be a beta or paid ?

----------


## rusata

If it can be paid, because it is save that they can't bannet us.

----------


## DMTAcid

> If it can be paid, because it is save that they can't bannet us.


Of course it will be paid.

----------


## viperbot

I am trying to get this out today. I had it running in and out of a instance yesterday without any issues. So I think its time to start getting some feedback on bugs from a wider selection of people. And can also start taking some requests on features to be added besides pure grinding.

Currently all it will do is GRIND and LOOT. Its a work in progress.

I'll post here once its ready to start testing.

----------


## iReapZz

> I am trying to get this out today. I had it running in and out of a instance yesterday without any issues. So I think its time to start getting some feedback on bugs from a wider selection of people. And can also start taking some requests on features to be added besides pure grinding.
> 
> Currently all it will do is GRIND and LOOT. Its a work in progress.
> 
> I'll post here once its ready to start testing.


Let us / me know if you need beta testers, I'll be happy to help

----------


## Astorian

> I am trying to get this out today. I had it running in and out of a instance yesterday without any issues. So I think its time to start getting some feedback on bugs from a wider selection of people. And can also start taking some requests on features to be added besides pure grinding.
> 
> Currently all it will do is GRIND and LOOT. Its a work in progress.
> 
> I'll post here once its ready to start testing.


Looks really good. One idea would be for it to re enlist gathering and crafts automaticly  :Big Grin:  Cant wait to start trying out farm routes..

----------


## Peachys

@viperbot

What is your bot stance on stuff like posting / buying and selling on auction house? Has there been a bot with auction house functionality or is this strictly a grinding bot?

----------


## eddimurpi

This is going to be fun yaaay <3

----------


## viperbot

@peachys, I dont know how the bot will evolve, but right now its just a pure grind/loot bot.

----------


## chihiro

how long dose it take to get access to the bot/ forums? I bought a membership like 1h ago and still not able to log on forums or download bot

----------


## viperbot

Its usually less than 15 mins. Unless you paid with an eCheck which can take up to 14 days.

----------


## chihiro

It was a paypal instant transfer all transactions were completed ): still nothing

----------


## rusata

when it will be ready bot hack ?
and can I buy VISA Electron ?

----------


## Justice13

> Almost ready... Doing some final tweaks, and making everything work in the background.
> 
> So far, it is ONLY a grind and loot bot. Will start taking requests once that part is out for other abilities and features you may want. Ie 6 man, etc, mass aoe, etc, harvesting, crafting, whatever...



looking good  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmy fonatine

is the blade and soul bot out? for leveling

----------


## viperbot

Yes, see the other thread..

----------


## cha0sbg

Please check your PMs Viper, would really like to test this  :Smile:

----------


## lordwarlord

I can do some test if you wish

----------


## perons88

Check your pm viper... i really need this bot!!!!

----------


## dorian59

I have Take 30Day TU ! can have accées? 
name TU : dorian59
Name MMOVIPER : dorian59

----------


## awp2004

and you think they will not raise a flag on users doing this, which can be easily detected,

----------


## FGame

turned out to run the game on VMware?

----------


## DoichinMitrev

> You can simply just disable GameGuard with a DLL, lots of modders do it.


Hmm.. So how exactly can I disable game guard?

----------


## viperbot

google version.dll and gameguard bypass

Should get you close.

----------


## marcusw03

I have vmware esxi with vmware horizon view. I can run up to 10 computers from separate IPs at a time from different areas on the planet.

edit: I can also see and make adjustments two them in a HUD.

editx2: I also have 20 domains that I can make throw away accounts with.

----------

